# Speaker delete



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

I have two speakers in the front bulkhead of my skiff. Wiring is a pain in the butt and I'd rather just have as little of it as possible. When I'm fishing the flats I don't listen to music, and when I'm running my two stroker is so loud I'd barely hear it anyways. I use a bluetooth at the sandbar.

How would I patch these holes? I do want to glass over them but I'm a total newbie to doing any kind of glasswork so I don't even know where to start. I'd rather not use round access hatches or anything. 

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

With that damage already done I would use thin starboard pieces with stainless screws to cover the holes and use a little clear silicone to seal.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

MariettaMike said:


> With that damage already done I would use thin starboard pieces with stainless screws to cover the holes and use a little clear silicone to seal.


If that ends up being my best option I'll just pull the wiring but leave the speakers in and seal it up with silicone. I was hoping there would be a way for me to fill and glass it.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Do it right. Do it once.

Sand and bevel the hole edges. Glass, fair, sand, and gelcoat overtop of the holes. If you can get the gelcoat close in color and tint you’d be hard pressed to see the hole repair. Lots of videoes online that can walk you through the repair in detail. Try boatworks today via YouTube, very informative and talks you through the products he uses.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

Forcefed said:


> Do it right. Do it once.
> 
> Sand and bevel the hole edges. Glass, fair, sand, and gelcoat overtop of the holes. If you can get the gelcoat close in color and tint you’d be hard pressed to see the hole repair. Lots of videoes online that can walk you through the repair in detail. Try boatworks today via YouTube, very informative and talks you through the products he uses.


I'll definitely check that channel out, thanks! What will I use to fill that void? From what I've seen, it helps to have access to the back of the hole you're trying to fill (watch it...). Can I fill it with another kind of foam or something? That area is between the bulkhead and the "bucket" storage of the front hatch.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Again lots of options, but something as simple as a cardboard backer can be placed behind the hole if you feel it’s needed. Ultimately, if you bevel the hole as recommended, the glass will lay surprisingly well. Replacing the foam that was likely poured in place would be tough to do cleanly. You could mask the hole off with wax paper and carefully pour two part foam in the top.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

Forcefed said:


> Again lots of options, but something as simple as a cardboard backer can be placed behind the hole if you feel it’s needed. Ultimately, if you bevel the hole as recommended, the glass will lay surprisingly well. Replacing the foam that was likely poured in place would be tough to do cleanly. You could mask the hole off with wax paper and carefully pour two part foam in the top.


Something like "great stuff" is probably not a good option for marine applications, right?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

marshrat said:


> Something like "great stuff" is probably not a good option for marine applications, right?


Correct - you're better off using styrofoam blocks than great stuff - just be sure to test whichever resin system you choose with whichever foam back you end up using (some resins will melt some foams) - the "blue stuff" at the box store IS compatible with most epoxies


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

yobata said:


> Correct - you're better off using styrofoam blocks than great stuff - just be sure to test whichever resin system you choose with whichever foam back you end up using (some resins will melt some foams) - the "blue stuff" at the box store IS compatible with most epoxies


Excellent, thanks. Last question - what's the most economical option you'd still recommend as far as resin/fiberglass for small repairs like this? I only have one other glass repair to do (see my other thread in BYB) so buying in a larger quantity doesn't make sense.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

They have this at the box store for like $15. (I have never used it so not vouching for it's quality, and you should double check to see how much whatever they consider "fiberglass cloth" you are actually getting in the kit)


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

I’d go find a fiberglass supplier in your area and they can put together the supplies you’d need. I doubt that kit will be enough to fill both holes. And fiberglass is not that expensive. Your talking well under $100 for good supplies.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can buy a access cover that would screw right over that.

If you glass it make a backer out of glass on a plastic bag and then epoxy it to the inside and then repair from the outside.

The kit @yobata shows would work, you might need two.

When you send me your address for your other thread, I will throw some glass in there for you as well. You will just need resin and putty.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2019)

I would send you some cabosil but big brother might frown on shipping a white powder in the mail without the “proper” labeling and such.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> You can buy a access cover that would screw right over that.
> 
> If you glass it make a backer out of glass on a plastic bag and then epoxy it to the inside and then repair from the outside.
> 
> ...


@DuckNut You're the man. Thanks! I'll PM you my address and the dimensions tonight.

@Boatbrains Is there anything Big Brother doesn't ruin?


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Deck inspection plate , simple and easy.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

this guy has the best tutorials.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2019)

devrep said:


> this guy has the best tutorials.


He does a great job of explaining things, and his videos are fun to watch even for those of us that do this crap.


----------

